# Google earth maps



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Anybody know someone local that makes google earth maps? I'm looking for something in the size of topo maps that cover the same area.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't know of anybody, but Utah-Idaho Map Supply might be able to help you. Their website is: www.uisupply.com and they have stores all over the state.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks, I was going to stop there this afternoon and check it out.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

What exactly are you looking for? By google earth maps do you mean aerial images? I can probably put something together for you, but you will have to find somewhere to print it.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Check Out 
www.mytopo.com

You can create your own custom topo map, It's pretty cool.
HJB


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

HJB- Thanks a lot. That is what I'm looking for. I like the Ariel over the topo feature.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

svmoose said:


> What exactly are you looking for? By google earth maps do you mean aerial images? I can probably put something together for you, but you will have to find somewhere to print it.


Thanks Moose. Not sure what the cost would be have it printed on weather proof paper. Looks like it will cost me $60 for a 36 by 48 map from mytopo.com.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I am not too sure on that either. I always just use them online or print them on my home computer as a reference for day hunts and things like that. I'm sure a place like kinkos could print one. And I am pretty sure it would be less than 60 dollars, but the paper will vary i'm sure.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I have made some pretty good ones in the past. I like to make a map out on google earth by using the ariel shots and then you can layer a topo map into it. It takes a bit of tweaking to get everything to line up but once it does it is a really useful tool. You can also edit in things you want to focus on like trails or certain spots. 

I would then go to a college print shop and have it printed and laminated for pretty cheap. I actually was doing one for a hike on Timp that had various routes on it and 3 other people asked if they could pay for their own copies and gave me a couple of buck as well. 

I would do it yourself and see what you can come up with. Let me know if you need any google earth help. I have a few tricks.

This way is a lot cheaper than $60.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

richardjb said:


> Not sure what the cost would be have it printed on weather proof paper. Looks like it will cost me $60 for a 36 by 48 map from mytopo.com.


It shouldn't cost that much! I have made 3 maps off there and never spent more than $15 per map. Just make the map smaller or tweak it a little to make it cheaper.


----------

